# Is it possible that cyclogest doesn't work for me?



## katben (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

I have just had my second failed ICSI cycle. Both times the cycle has failed on the same day (10 days post EC), and both times has resulted in early withdrawal bleeding. I'm a little confused as I thought that cyclogest (progesterone) was to ensure that my lining stayed in place? This is clearly not the case as I have bled early both times. Just looking for some information to take to my consultant at follow up and hopefully get some answers? Thank you x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Only way to know for sure would be to have monitored progesterone levels during treatment. Not sure that many clinics actually offer this    It may be worth discussing other options for progesterone support during 2ww in future e.g. Increased dose, IM injection.


Hope follow up helps with answers and a plan for next time


----------

